# Help ID Model 10-5



## Kensterfly (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Model 10-5, Nickel, 4" barrel. SN 2D78XXX. I bought it in the mid 80s. Near perfect condition. Not a single scratch on frame or grips. I've never put a shell through it. I'm wondering when it was manufactured. And what it might be worth. I also have the original box and all brochures, literature, and the original, unused, cleaning brush. Not allowed to post pics yet.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The Smith & Wesson factory has an historian. For a fee you can write to the factory; and they'll research the records on the gun. In order to find out the current value you're going to have to research firearm auction sites like: GunBroker, and AuctionArms, and GunsAmerica. Around here, $700 to $800 would not be unreasonable for what you're selling - Especially with the original box and papers.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category4_750001_750051_757825_-1_757814_757812_image

If, however, you purchased the gun in the mid 80's then it was probably shipped from the factory well within the previous 3 years. (I don't think that's worth paying $50.00 to find out.)


----------



## zieltireur (Jan 19, 2013)

for what it's worth, I was looking for model 10 info a few days ago and found
reference, The Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson, 3rd Edition 
model 10 section shows 3 model changes in 1962 but does not list months - these included 10-4, 10-5, and 10-6 
the serial number section lists the model 10 with range 2D00001 - 2D80000 as 1977


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

My book says 1977.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

A 4' nickel with box, tools and papers sells for $500.00-$650.00 in my area.


----------

